# Garthion



## Garthion (May 11, 2010)

Hi all,

My name is Dale Williams, I've been type 1 since April 200, not long before my 18th Birthday (which was bad) 
I'm taking 4 doses of Insulin a day (minimum, sometimes more if needed) which are Novorapis (3 times daily) and Levemir (just before bed) used to be on Insulatard but that disagreed with me big time. I've always had trouble with my control, since 2002 when my HBA1C shot well above 12% and is still over 10% now, I just can't seem to get it down no matter what I do. I'm giving serious thought to asking for a pump at my next clinic appointment at the start of next month.

In the time that I've been diabetic I have, (unfortunately) spent a number of nights in Hospital with DKA, mostly through me picking up infections, I have (touch wood) hopefully gotten over that stage now, the last episode being March 2007, when my nephew was born. 

Now a little about me on a personal side 
I have an active interest in Wildlife, and am working towards attaining a license to work with Bats, I enjoy walking and photography, am a radio amateur (callsign 2E0WHR) and am mad about Railways, volunteerting on the Ffestiniog Railway in Porthmadog, North Wales, and on the Echills Wood Railway in Kingsbury Water Park, Warwickshire (Passed Gurad and Diesel Driver there)

I work for Spar (UK) and am most certainly NOT paid enough 

Hope that's enough information, and not too much


----------



## smile4loubie (May 11, 2010)

Hi Dale!

Welome to the best place on the net for us diabetics. I was like you 6 months ago before I joined this place. My hba1c in November was 11.8% its now down 6.6% and thts because of the help and support from everyone here! We are like a big extended family. NO question too silly, and all questions answered. Everyone has varying experiences which is why this place is so great.
I hope you enjoy this place as much as I do.

Lou x


----------



## Andy HB (May 11, 2010)

Hello Dale, welcome to the forum. I'm a Type 2 (diet and exercise controlled for now) and so won't have much to contribute regarding Type 1 issues.

My brother is well into bats too and works with the South Lancs Bat Group (he's based in Wigan). He's got his licence now and regularly 'mothers' sick and injured bats (mostly pipistrelles). I've also been providing him with some IT support helping him maintain their database of bat sightings etc. All very interesting!

Andy


----------



## Emmal31 (May 11, 2010)

Hi Dale 

Welcome to the forum. I'm 22 and was diagnosed 2 years ago x


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2010)

Hi Dale, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear of the problems you have had, particularly the DKA - I hope that those days are in the past now and hopefully you will be able to pick up some tips from others that will help you to get your HbA1c down  I think that just belonging to a place like this can help give you motivation when you might not have had it before - everyone is tremendously supportive and friendly, so do pitch in with any questions you may have!


----------



## Laura22 (May 11, 2010)

Hi Dale. I'm 22 and also on Levemir and Novorapid. Have had D for 6 years now. I also have been in hospital loads with DKA.

Hope to talk soon.


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2010)

Hi Dale and welcome to the forum im 27 and was DX in Feb 09 im a type 2 recently started on byetta 3 weeks ago.

This forum is the best place ever so you have made a really positive step in becoming a member, if they is anything we can do just ask no question is silly x


----------



## shiv (May 11, 2010)

hi dale, welcome to the forum. i'm 22 and have been type one for 19 years. this forum is amazing, stick around and ask as many questions as you like.

also i've just spotted you're from the midlands - i'm hoping to set up a support group for young people with diabetes in the midlands in the next couple of months, i will drag you along!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 11, 2010)

Hello and welcome! Another photorapher, always good to see


----------



## Old Holborn (May 12, 2010)

Hi Dale and welcome.


----------



## PhilT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Dale, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Garthion (May 28, 2010)

Hi folks, thanks for the replies, not replied earlier myself because I haven't set my profile to notify me of any replies yet  best do so I think 

My next check up (Diabetes and eyes) is next Friday, when I shall start making noises about a pump (my levemir has started going really wierd, sometimes working well/too well and sometimes not working at all.) Just got to put up with one week of work (where checking my BS is highly difficult) have my check up, work on Saturday then go on holiday for 2 weeks on the 6th (which includes my Birthday on the 8th, don't like working it as it is the anniversary of my Grandmother's death, I was 16 and just finished my GCSEs)

Following a thread on here I have got a My Life Pura meter whibh I am finding very good, it is really good to know what my average readings are for the day/week/fortnight/quarter. will really help with getting things back under control.

Now, must go to bed, have to be at work around half six in the morning (every morning this week) to get the papers sorted out, including the really annoying inserts


----------



## shiv (May 28, 2010)

good to hear from you Dale.

fancy coming to the first ever meeting of MyD - Midlands Young Diabetics? the age guideline is 18 - 35 but noone is checking ID. going to meet in Birmingham on June 29th  

facebook group:

http://www.facebook.com/posted.php?...62&comments=1#!/group.php?gid=119574304744260

website:

http://midlandsyoungdiabetics.wordpress.com/


----------

